

Another Mahalo Resignation - Lons
http://lonharris.com/friday-is-my-last-day-at-mahalo
Unbelievable! Can't believe how Jason responds to yet another Mahalo employee stepping down...
======
jacquesm
This is clearly a pun on:

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/24/how-not-to-handle-a-
resigna...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/24/how-not-to-handle-a-resignation-
gracefully/) (the pastebin link has expired)

and shows that at least they have a sense of humour at Mahalo.

They also have a page on Mahalo dedicated to the incident:

[http://www.mahalo.com/answers/from-email/what-is-the-
worst-w...](http://www.mahalo.com/answers/from-email/what-is-the-worst-way-to-
respond-to-a-resignation-letter)

------
fliph
Should Mahalo's investors be concerned that the Mahalo CEO, former Mahalo CTO,
and now-former Mahalo Community Director are all working for ThisWeekIn?
Wouldn't there be a contractual clause preventing Calacanis from hiring away
Mahalo staff for his new business?

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
In both cases our CTO and Community Director were looking to do something new
after almost four years and there were people coming up behind them. They got
multiple job offers from amazing companies and decided to work at one of my
companies... which actually share space with Mahalo.

So, we get to keep them "in the building" and all that knowledge stays here
and Mahalo gets it for free!

This is my model: hire great people, invest in them and if I can't keep them
past 3-4 years at one company get them a slot at one of my other companies!
:-)

~~~
jacquesm
> They got multiple job offers from amazing companies

You mean like yahoo! ;) ?

------
Blazman
Well the whole idea behind mahalo is stupid and it only gets traffic because
Jason send traffic there. But no one is thinking "I'm going to search for
something, gee I'll try mahalo". Jason's link baiting is the main traffic
source and mahalo will prolly be out of business at some point in the next 3
years. So maybe they fold thisweekin into mahalo and maybe get the investors
something.

------
markjeffrey
I had 1.4M lined up for another company; I decided to ditch that and come back
'in the building' to work with Jason on ThisWeekIn. So: yeah, this is a good
thing, and actually good for Mahalo, counter-intuitive as that may sound on
the surface. Makes room for other great people in Mahalo to move up, who may
otherwise have moved on.

------
kyro
Well, at least it's hosted on Posterous.

